# Can anyone recommend good goggles?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Goggles fogging up? That shouldn't be happening if you have modern non-walmart goggles.

For peripheral vision, you want a lower profile goggle in size LARGE (i.e. Smith).

Use a clear or yellow lens at night.

Yellow is good for flat light.
Orange is good for all-around.
Red is good for all-around and flat light.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

i like Oakley


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been using the Dragon DX for a long time, and never had any problems. They do fog up occasionally, but only when I get a lot of snow inside (i.e. face first in pow).

As for lens color, I use:

Rose for low light condition, overcast/cloudy days. They help to bring out shadows in the snow so you can see the variations better.

Mirror tint for bright, sunny days. They have a darker tint, and the mirror helps to reflect additional light.

Orange for a mix, good for changing conditions. I hate to use the rose when its sunny and mirror tint when its cloudy, so for the days that will be both, I go with the orange.

Yellow for nights. They help brighten up the darker areas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Oakley A-Frames or Anon Figment are both really nice goggles. The A-Frames will give you more peripheral vision, but you can't go wrong with either. Especially if you have a wider nose, the Figments might be a better option. Like illegal said, yellow lenses for night.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

without knowing your face, I like the Vonzipper Feenom's and I use the Orange Chrome lens... gives you the sun reflecting of the mirror and the clarity of a light orange lengs.

I also like the Spy Soldier and Smith Pheenom goggles. You can also take a look into the Smith goggles that have the fan built into them to prevent fogging. My buddy has them and although it's annoying having a battery pack attached to your face it does work exceptionally well


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Anon Figments or Realms, VonZip Fenoms, Smith Pheenoms, higher end Spy's. Havent Heard if they fixed the fogging problem yet, but if you want periph, look into Electric EG2's. They're pretty comfy too.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have some Dragon Maces and they're awesome. Nice and big. Never fog up unless you face plant and get snow into them.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Electric EG2s and Smith I/O are insane with the peripheral vision... and cost.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

*I have a pair of Dragon Mace frames and they are AWESOME.. Never had a prob with them foggin up and I dont have any blind spots other then above my head. [But my beanie is there so I cant see anyways.] They have changeable lenses so you can go from Yellow to some sort of "sun glass" type. The only prob is they are a pretty penny [I believe they are about $175], but if your going threw 3 to 4 pairs, you spending that anyways.

Use a clear or yellow lens at night. If you like to use clear, I would go with orange. It protects eyes and as someone said earler, it is a good for all-around lens.*​


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I own Oakley A Frames and I love them. No problems or complaints.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Personally I rock it with Anon Realms I have two pair with different lenses.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Oakley Crowbars or bust. I have 2 sets. 1 with hi intensity yellow for low light to medium and then Blue Iridium for for sunny. I have had a couple pairs of A Frames but I don't like the periphal vision with those and the Wisdoms are to big.

If you just want one pair for all around light that won't break your bank and go with Oakley just get the stock Persimmon lense. That works good in all light for the most part.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> without knowing your face, I like the Vonzipper Feenom's and I use the Orange Chrome lens... gives you the sun reflecting of the mirror and the clarity of a light orange lengs.


Hey, I have the same goggles. The lens is really great. Light mirror clear orange. Great all around.

Also, very wide peripheral vision.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, So I have glasses and until this year i've been fine riding without my glasses but my eyes just got to the point where i don't think i can do that anymore.

Any recommendations for goggles that I can wear glasses underneath?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Jeastman said:


> Hey, So I have glasses and until this year i've been fine riding without my glasses but my eyes just got to the point where i don't think i can do that anymore.
> 
> Any recommendations for goggles that I can wear glasses underneath?


Look for OTG (over-the-glass) goggles.

i.e. Smith Knowledge OTG


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Check out Zeal Optics. They have full vision goggles w/ lenses that adjust to changing light conditions. I haven't heard anyone talk about using them, but they seem pretty badass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

I love you my Oakley Crowbars. Very comfortable and superb peripheral vision


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried out Von Zipper Chakras? I'm caught up between VZ Feenoms, Chakras and Oakley Crowbars.


----------



## nyckk (Mar 8, 2008)

if you like a clear tint
go with

crowbar pink iridium very nice

if you like big goggles that lets you see the whole world

Electric eg2
VZ feenom
Spy omega
Dragon mace (more so on pheripheral)


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

go on ebay you can get brand new spy soldier goggles ranging from $40 for basic permission ones and like $60 for the tricked out gold ones

but as for me i own 4 pairs of a frames fire, black iridium, permission and clear

and 2 pairs of soldiers for helmitless riding


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Dragonss*

Yeah the Dragon DX!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for all the input! I really appreciate it.

I saw the Spy Soldier Todd Richards last night on whiskeymilitia for about $40+ shipped and I was tempted to get them, but nobody really has said anything about that tint... it is like some crazy blue and I assume it's for sunny conditions. Anyway they were a bit too flashy for me.

I just saw Spy Omega Goggles that have a gold mirror lens. They are just under $40 shipped. And from what I gathered from u guys, mirror is good for sunny, and orange is good for mixed conditions? Is that like a mix of both? lol. Anyway, I think the color scheme on it is rad and it matches my jacket and the price is right so I jumped on them regardless.

I'm going to wait until I get to the store and see if maybe I can try on some pairs before I decide to pull the trigger on any more, but i'll have all of your suggestions in mind.

Oh I saw dragon maces or dragon dx or something on whiskey yesterday or the day before, I forget. I think I was turned off by the colors and tints they offered or something because I wasn't really thinking about it. I forget.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

i've got EG2's, great google, but it put a hole in my wallet.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Skaught said:


> Check out Zeal Optics. They have full vision goggles w/ lenses that adjust to changing light conditions. I haven't heard anyone talk about using them, but they seem pretty badass.


I almost bought these last year when I got the feenoms... the problem I had was I couldn't find them in a store anywhere to try on so I didn't want to drop $150+ for goggles without knowing how they fit. The technology is crazy though... very similar to the Oakley sunglasses that do the same thing.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

pythagorous said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all the input! I really appreciate it.
> 
> I saw the Spy Soldier Todd Richards last night on whiskeymilitia for about $40+ shipped and I was tempted to get them, but nobody really has said anything about that tint... it is like some crazy blue and I assume it's for sunny conditions. Anyway they were a bit too flashy for me.
> 
> ...


The Omega's are good but the Soldiers have better peripheral vision. That said, spy makes a good goggle. Don't buy a second set, just get a different lens. The Gold Mirror I believe is actually very dark and designed for super bright blue-bird days. I'd buy an orange or rose lens for everyday use


----------

